# iBook G4+tache blanche



## iFRS (8 Mars 2004)

Bonjour ,

J'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iBook G4 12' il y a un mois et tout à l'heure je viens de découvrir une petite tache blanche au centre de l'écran , visible essentiellement lorsque le contraste est faible et que le fond s'y prête . Ce n'est pas un problème qui empêche de bosser ,non,mais c'est agacant surtout que je ne sais pas si elle va s'agrandir .
Je me souviens avoir lu que ce phénomène était apparu sur des modèles ,mais celui ci est sorti de l'usine en début de mois dernier et je pensais qu'ils avaient résolu le vice caché .
- Y a t'il d'autres utilisateurs qui ont le problème ?
- Que peut on faire ?
- Le problème va s'élargir ?

Merci .


----------



## tungchao (8 Mars 2004)

La tâche s'apparait pas par hasard quand l'iBook est contre le fenêtre en plein de journée et dehors il fait super beau avec du soleil ou celui-ci est contre une source de lumière ?

Ca pourrait expliquer la tâche blanche en forme de la pomme


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2004)

J'espere que les iBooks sont pas atteinds eux aussi par les taches blanches


----------



## iFRS (9 Mars 2004)

Exact j'étais face à la fenêtre et il faisait très beau cet après midi alors que je suis de travers habituellement , donc c'est la première fois que je la voyais et je comprends la réponse , le logo creusé sur l'extradosde l'écran laisse passer plus de lumière et c'est légèrement visible par transparence ou quelque chose comme ça à l'écran .
Merci pour la réponse fausse alerte je m'en réjouis , de toutes façons c'est pas top d'écrire face à la lumière surtout lorsqu'elle est violente comme cet après midi .

@Salutations


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mars 2004)

Surtout que c'est un pb spécifique au Alu et pas aux iBooks


----------



## Delusive (13 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'est un pb spécifique au Alu et pas aux iBooks


Non, j'ai eu les mêmes symptomes sur mon iBook, qui a lui aussi une pomme derrière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Mars 2004)

Pas cool les écrans des portables alors...


----------



## ed71 (15 Mars 2004)

j'ai rencontré une personne qui en avait une aussi sur un ibookG4-14, 5mm de diametre environ


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2004)

Pas cool, ca vient de la pression du capot sur l'écran


----------



## Apca (15 Mars 2004)

C'est peut-être chiant cette tache blanche quand y a du soleil, mais je trouve que ca donne vraiment bien cette pomme éclairée !!


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2004)

Mouai


----------



## Apca (15 Mars 2004)

C'est mon avis perso, car je trouvait ca trop bon ! Ca "pete de trop" lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, chacun c'est gout !


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## Apca (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## wimbo (17 Mars 2004)

personnellment je suis aussi complétement fan de la pomme derriere
dune lumière superbement tamisée
et tt
raaaa

le pied


jai 2 ou 3 connaissances qui ont des ibook depuis longtemps
et pas de pb de ce type..


----------



## arnaud.ll (12 Août 2004)

j'ai mon ibook G4 depuis novembre et... là depuis quelques jours j'ai remarqué trois taches blanches immobiles qui n'ont rien à voir avec la pomme...

Elles font un peu plus de 5 mm de diam et son légèrement diffuses.

Modifier la luminosité et le massage ne résolvent rien...


 


pourtant pendant plusiquers mois je n'avais rien de chez rien...


Je suis passé par des aéroports avec mon ibook... ça a pu jouer les rayons X ? ? ?


----------



## Macounette (13 Août 2004)

j'ai un ami qui a aussi un iBook G4 1 GHz et qui se retrouve avec le même problème que le tien...  aucune idée d'où ça vient ... :sick:


----------



## arnaud.ll (13 Août 2004)

Visiblement il n y a que des hypothèses et aucune ne me semble satisfaisante...

En fait j'ai l'impression que c'est l'inverse des pixels morts en plus grand... des zones où les pixels n'ont plus la capacité à se moduler comme avant... quant à savoir pourquoi...

 


pour l'instant elles sont encore petites et j'arrive à ne pas y preter trop d'attention mais si ça s'accenbtue je sens que ça va m'énerver...


----------



## Kaneda (13 Août 2004)

Ah le coup de la pomme que l'on voit par transparence dans l'écran avec une certaine luminosité ambiante .... j'ai failli en rire jaune l'autre fois .... avant de comprendre ce que c'était ...  :mouais:   


Je suis aussi un Fan de cette petite pomme lumineuse  :love:  :love:


----------



## woulf (13 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Ah le coup de la pomme que l'on voit par transparence dans l'écran avec une certaine luminosité ambiante .... j'ai failli en rire jaune l'autre fois .... avant de comprendre ce que c'était ...  :mouais:
> 
> 
> Je suis aussi un Fan de cette petite pomme lumineuse  :love:  :love:



Sur un ibook 12 G4 800, j'ai aussi eu le coup, et comme vous, au départ, ça m'a fait un peu peur 
Mais quand j'ai réalisé que la fameuse tâche blanche avait pile poil une forme de pomme et se trouvait à l'endroit de la pomme sur le capot, j'ai été rassuré  :love: 

Reste que sur un des premiers ibook ice G3 500 je n'avais jamais constaté ce problème, mais il est vrai qu'entretemps, ils ont changé les composants (quoique je pensais que ça ne concernait que l'intérieur, autour du clavier, ce changement de matériau).

En revanche, aucun problème de solidité.


----------



## riton90 (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
 Je cherchais des infos sur mon problème de tache blanche sur un ibook quand je suis tombé sur cette discussion.
 J'ai depuis 2 mois deux petites taches blanches qui ressemble etrangement aux taches reconnues sur Powerbook...
 Savez vous s'il existe la possibilité de le faire prendre en charge ce problème par la garantie? Y a t il beaucoup de monde avec ce problème? (Ce n'est pas du a la transparence au niveau de la pomme...)
 Merci beaucoup de vos réponses...


 Ibook g4 933 256 ram encore sous garantie (mais pas pour longtemps...!!)


----------



## MamaCass (7 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai le meme ordi que riton90 acheté en mars 2004, donc il reste 3 mois de garantie et j'ai également 2 taches blanches de 5 mm de diamètre ! Je ne suis pas la seule apparament !

Qu'est ce qu'il faut faire ?
Je l'ai vois surtout quand j'ai un fond clair.
Merci de votre aide, je commence à paniquer là !!!
MamaCass


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2005)

Concernant les tâches blanches, j'ai compris selon les divers témoignagnes qu'elles apparaissent sur les dalles Apple 14" et 15".

 Ce problème existe-t-il aussi sur les dalles Apple 12" et 17" ?


----------



## nicogala (7 Janvier 2005)

A quel endroit de l'écran sont ces taches ? ça peut être intéressant pour déterminer s'il y a un lien avec la zone où elles sont en contact une fois l'iBook refermé (genre en contact avec une zone chaude par ex.)  et si l'emplacement est le même pour toutes les personnes (et donc mettre en évidence un éventuel défaut de série)


----------



## MamaCass (7 Janvier 2005)

Voilà je vous ai fait un dessin avec l'emplacement approximatif des taches blanches sur mon ibook
En effet celle d'en bas pourrait s'expliquer par une surchauffe lorsque le ibook est fermé du cote du chargeur.
Voilà, dites moi si vos taches se trouvent au meme endroit
Merci, ca m'inquiète quand meme ces taches...   

MamaCass


----------



## riton90 (8 Janvier 2005)

Les taches que j'ai reperées sont exactement au meme endroit que celles que Mamacass a dessiné! J'aimerai bien savoir si d'autres personnes ont les meme sur ibook g4 933 acheté vers février mars 2004....


----------



## iMan (8 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas sur mon G4 1GHz, rien a redire,c'est la perfection à l'état pur !!!


----------



## heliotrope (8 Janvier 2005)

mme probleme sur l'ibook de ma soeur (14" 933 mhz acheté en avril 2004)
sauf qu'il y en a une de plus que sur l'image de mamacass


----------



## MamaCass (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à Tous,

Donc apparement cela concernerait les modeles achetés en mars avril 2004 et sur les ibook 933 mhz 14"
D'autres personnes ont rencontrés ce problème ?

Merci 
MamaCass


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai que j'ai aussi une petite tache blanche sur mon ecran, mais a peu près a 3 cm du bas et 4cm de la gauche  
Je l'ai aperçu dés la reception de mon ibook en novembre 2003
Mais c'est assez leger, et ça ne me gène pas beaucoup donc je n'y prète pas attention


----------



## riton90 (9 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, sur les Powerbook concernés par le problème des taches, les taches blanches en question étaient intenses ou pas,  car c'est vrai que les taches sont très pale moyennant quoi on les apercoit sur l'ibook...
 L'intensité des taches et le degré de gène peut il jouer pour une éventuelle prise en garantie? Enfin avant tout , peut on espérer obtenir gain de cause auprès du SAV?
 Merci beaucoup de vos conseils!


----------



## riton90 (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 
bon visiblement ce problème ne passionne pas les foules, mais j'aimerai savoir si mamacass tu a renvoyé ton ibook ou bien contacté apple?
merci


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2005)

Je sais que la garantie a été prolongé de 1 an uniquement sur l'écran


----------



## MamaCass (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,
Je n'avais pas recu de mail concerant de nouveaux messages donc je n'avais pas vu que le sujet était suivi, désolé (c'est vrai que ce sujet n'attire pas les foules).

Sinon, non je n'ai pas envoyé mon ibook, en recherche d'emploi actuellement, je me vois mal séparé de mon ibook pendant le temps de la réparation (imaginez si ca prend un mois !).

De plus je ne sais encore si apple prend en compte ses taches blanches comme un défault, je vais le 7 février à Rennes où j'ai acheté mon ibook (DXM) je leur poserais la question et surtout surtout le délai de réparation. 
Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Enfin, Vincmyl peux-tu me dire où tu as eu l'info pour la prolongation de garantie de l'ecran ?
Merci
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2005)

Ce n'est que sur les PWB qui ont été fabriqués entre tel et tel période, source Macbidouille a l'époque


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2005)

Merci


----------



## riton90 (23 Février 2005)

Alors mamacass ton séjour a rennes a donné quoi?


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2005)

En fait je suis bien allé à Rennes le 7 et comme une naze, je me suis ramené avec mon ibook et j'avais complétement oublié que la boutique est fermé le lundi !!!!  :rose: 

Bref pas de chance, sinon j'y retourne le 12 mars, un samedi (j'ai vérifié !!!), seul probleme pour ma part, j'ai acheté mon ibook le 11 mars 2004 donc le 12 mars 2005 ça fera 1 an et 1 jour, donc il ne sera plus sous garantie. Enfin je vais y aller quand même et demander si ils ont eu des retours et/ou des cas similaires. 

Sinon j'ai un autre probleme, je ne possède pas de disque dur externe et j'ai pas envie de graver 10 CD au moins pour sauvegarder mon disque dur ! Cependant si ils déclarent les taches blanches comme default de fabrication et qu'il me prenne mon ordi pour réparation pensez vous que je dois effacer toutes mes données personnelles ? ou je peux leur filer tel qu'il est aujourd'hui (je crois avoir lu qu'il valait mieux rincer le disque avant) ?

Merci
Je ne vous oublie pas don't worry !
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## abeerzen (28 Avril 2005)

J'ai le même probleme que mamacass mais moi aussi avec une tache en plus (au dessus à gauche du centre de l'écran). J'ai un ibook 14" G4 1Mhz.

Mamacass est ce que t'es retourné voir ton revendeur ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Avril 2005)

A vrai dire, j'ai un peu zappé l'affaire, je commence une formation de technicien informatique et je suis overbooké en ce moment plus le temps de rien, donc je vais m'en occuper..... mais quand ? je verrais je ne sais pas encore, je passerais un coup de fil au pire, sinon les taches blanches sont toujours là.
Je suis désolée mais j'ai vraiment pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment, de plus ma garantie est obsolette depuis 1 mois.
Je m'en occuppe quand meme
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## filooone (9 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,

Ibook G4 933 de janvier 2004, même problème de tâches blanches, pourtant l'écran a déjà été changé y'a moins d'un an....

A votre avis, que faut-il faire :
- attendre, s'y faire mais  cela va-t-il empirer ?
- appeler le SAV ?
- pleurer toutes les larmes de son corps ?

Merci à ceux qui rencontrent le même pb de me faire signe....

A +

Filooone


----------



## davidcaro2 (10 Octobre 2005)

iBook G4 933 d'octobre 2003

2 Taches blanches également sur l'ecran

La premiere en bas a gauche (4cm du bord gauche et 3cm du bord bas)
La deuxieme en bas a droite (3cm du bord droit et 3cm du bord bas)

En fait elle sont exactement a la même hauteur 3 cm du bas (lorsque le clavier est fermé elle arrive sur les touches F1 et entre F11 et F12)

Je m'en suis aperçu dés la reception de l'ibook pour la tachee gauche , mais elle est apparue après pour la droite  

Rien de très génant mais elle sont là


----------



## Mange_Bec (21 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,

moi aussi j'ai acheté un ibook G4 12' en septembre 2005. j'ai une tache blanche au centre de l'écran...

je suis un peu déçu par la qualité des portables apple. j'ai rencontré ausse quelque pb avec le mange disque :/


----------



## voxdei (23 Octobre 2005)

j'aiun ibook depuis fin aout et moi aussi j'ai 2 taches blanches au niveau des touches F1 et F11.
Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit un defaut. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## vincmyl (23 Octobre 2005)

Difficile a dire mais reseigne toi aupres du SAV


----------



## rubren (23 Octobre 2005)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mon ibook G4 depuis novembre et... là depuis quelques jours j'ai remarqué trois taches blanches immobiles qui n'ont rien à voir avec la pomme...
> 
> Elles font un peu plus de 5 mm de diam et son légèrement diffuses.
> 
> ...



Normalement c'est un problème pour les écrans des PB mais regarde sur ce lien si ton problème ressemble à celui que tu as : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/powerbook/displayprogram/


----------



## hunjord (26 Octobre 2005)

Pareil au début j'ai cru que mon powerbook faisait de l'acnnée j'ai commencé à lui mettre du biactol, acheté des savons spéciaux....
....Rien à faire....
je l'enmène cher un dermato....
Et pof le dermato me dit que c'était pô grave !!!!
:love:et que la machine était concue avec cette pomme qui avait un effet de rétro-éclairage par temps très, très clair...:love:
Allez trève de plaisanterie, moi j'la trouve sympa cette petite pomme....


----------



## KlowbA (27 Octobre 2005)

Moi je trouve qu'apple devrait faire des dos d'&#233;cran tout transparent, on &#233;conomiserait un peu d'&#233;nergie en ne mettant pas la luminosit&#233; &#224; fond.


----------



## voxdei (30 Octobre 2005)

Suite de mon intervention qui a deplu a certains boutonneux.

J'ai appelé le SAV d'Apple vendredi à 9 heures.
1er appel : "on sait pas, faut voir avec l'ingenieur etc"  finalement on me donne l'adresse d'un centre de réparation à 200 kms de chez moi !
2eme appel : je prends contact avec le réparateur. La conversation est surréaliste. Ils veulent bien que j'envoie l'appareil mais il faut que je vienne en personne le récupérer ! (une paille 400 kms ! AR)
3eme appel : je contacte à nouveau Apple et je tousse fort ! Je reste plus d'une demi-heure au téléphone et ils consentent à m'envoyer un coursier pour mon appareil qui n'a que deux mois d'usage au demeurant !
Il est 12 heures !
Une vraie galère !

Par ailleurs, je pense qu'il faut se montrer un peu réaliste et que nombre de PC valent largement un mac.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

voxdei a dit:
			
		

> Suite de mon intervention qui a deplu a certains boutonneux.
> 
> J'ai appelé le SAV d'Apple vendredi à 9 heures.
> 1er appel : "on sait pas, faut voir avec l'ingenieur etc"  finalement on me donne l'adresse d'un centre de réparation à 200 kms de chez moi !
> ...




oui sauf le systeme d'exploitation:voici le mail d'un copain ,windozien dans l'ame ,qui monte des PC lui meme ,C pas un manche:

"J'ai passé une partie de la journée à refaire l'installe de mon système, ce P.....! de Norton anti virus m'en avait balancé partout et pour le virer j'ai dù bricoler sec dans la base de registre, résultat j'au fini par réinstaller windows par dessus, et ça à marché (bon avaec quelques soucis quand même... mais maintenant tout semble rentré dans l'ordre...)
Si tu n'as pas de nouvelles c'est mon pC, j'ai de nouveau des merdes avec l'explorer, je crois que je vais refaire une install bis, sur une autre partition...

Bref ça me gonfle !!"


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

voxdei a dit:
			
		

> Suite de mon intervention....


Oui on s'en souvient un peu...


----------

